
Ask HN: How do I report DDoS attacks? - mproud
Is there a good link to what to do when getting DDoSed in the U.S.? I’m not interested in the <i>technical</i> things, but who do I call? Should I contact my webhosting partner first? Is there a hotline or federal department I should call? When should I be calling authorities, during or after an attack?
======
iSloth
Contact your web hosting provider, although they've probably noticed it before
you have anyway. They'll have more info on who else to contact.

The majority never get reported to law enforcement as they've got little
methods to do anything about it, unless you believe you know who the
originatior is, or the attack was part of sown extorsion attempt.

------
hoodoof
Call the police and they'll sort it out.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Was that sarcasm?

Anyway, call whoever owns the infrastructure under attack.

